# whale watching tenerife



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

:gasp:whale watching in tenerife with glass bottom boat we saw 3 pilot whales and around 30 bottlenose dolphin:blush:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

better pic:gasp:


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

Amazing stuff :2thumb: was in tenerife about 6 years ago and went out on a cattermaran for a day from los christianos saw lots of pilot whales but no dolphins


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i went from los gigantes:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! Pretty amazing!!


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow! That is something I defo want to do.:2thumb:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

I remember doing that! It was amaaazzzinng 

Apparently, on VERY rare occasions, you can see Orcas. Sadly the only ones I've ever seen are the poor ones at the Loro Parque :-(


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i went to loro parque aswell it was brillant and they also see blue whales about once every 2 or so month on whale watching in tenerife:no1:


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

Amazing, I went in America and saw some Minke whales amongst other stuff, would highly recommend it to anyone


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

same here i recommend it:no1:


----------

